
Run Rust on your embedded device from VSCode in one click - praveenperera
https://ferrous-systems.com/blog/run-rust-on-your-embedded-device-from-vscode/
======
rckoepke
This is super cool to see a quick overview of. I have a few hobby projects
ongoing using C on Espressif chips. I wanted to use Rust for some of them
instead. While I'm very much looking forward to ESP32 / ESP8266 support for
Rust[0], this definitely encourages me to port some hobby projects over to ARM
and check out probe-rs.

0: [https://github.com/esp-rs](https://github.com/esp-rs)

------
davidhyde
I'm so grateful that embedded rust tooling has seen so much attention in the
past few years. Being able to just clone a repository and "click the play
button" and everything just works is amazing. This is a far cry from the
myriad of development studios and fragile setups you had to have running on
your machine a few years ago. I can't imagine writing rust code without rust-
analyzer too. Call me lazy but I need the autocomplete and the real time
compiler warnings mean that you don't have to build as often. It is such a
productivity booster, kind of like the early days of visual studio c# with
resharper.

